

Things I know that it seems like nobody else gets - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-8-things-i-know-that-it-seems-like.html

======
valtron
> anything someone really really tries to get you to believe is probably false
> if it doesn't make sense to you.

To a lot of people, religion makes sense while, say, quantum mechanics
doesn't.

~~~
hannibal5
You don't see people walking around and trying to make you believe in quantum
mechanics.

~~~
valtron
I talk about it any chance I get :)

------
ronilan
> Try one thousand things that you have a 0.01% chance of succeeding in, and
> in the end you will accomplish one incredible thing.

This is false.

~~~
hannibal5
btw. he says 0.1% not 0.01%

If you try things that have 0.1% change one after another, the change of
succeeding has binomial distribution. The probability that you get at least
one success is just 63%

~~~
molecule
> btw. he says 0.1% not 0.01%

it was originally posted as 0.01%.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Ftechno-
anthropology.blogspot.com%2F2013%2F08%2Fthe-8-things-i-know-that-it-seems-
like.html&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS550US550&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Ftechno-
anthropology.blogspot.com%2F2013%2F08%2Fthe-8-things-i-know-that-it-seems-
like.html&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.1702j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

